# Nachts im Museum - Das geheimnisvolle Grabmal: Neuer deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (17. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nachts im Museum - Das geheimnisvolle Grabmal: Neuer deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nachts im Museum - Das geheimnisvolle Grabmal: Neuer deutscher Trailer


----------



## DjSnow1 (17. November 2014)

Hahahaha Geil^^


----------



## nexo-1989 (18. November 2014)

Geiler Trailer, im Text oben ist aber ein kleiner fehler,er heißt Stiller


----------

